# Hydrofluoric acid



## Geo (Aug 7, 2017)

I found this item at my local grocery store. I can't imagine that it is safe to sell in this way. What concentration is seriously dangerous?


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 8, 2017)

Whink Rust Stain Remover, seems to be 1.5-3% HF. Use gloves!

https://blueemporia.aretesw.com/uploads/content3/repos/30515whink.pdf

Göran


----------



## Lou (Aug 8, 2017)

Does get the rust out! Iron forms strong fluorocomplexes.


----------

